# Hercule 42-60n



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello all. I am here to post my review of the hercule 42-60n. This device can be seen on youtube. Just search hercule 42-60 and you will find it. Watch the video on it and it works just as good as it shows in the video. I have nothing to do with them but I was so impressed with it I thought I would post a review. 


I am a 53 year old drywaller and have been drywalling since I was 21. This thing is like a kicker except it is for the top sheet. You carry the sheet in and set it on the hercule and then kick it up just as you would with a floor kicker then you lock it in with a handle on the rig (hercule). Once locked in the sheet is totally supported by the Hercule. You could litterally walk away and nail or screw it of the next morning. This thing works perfect you can relieve yourself of the weight of the sheet in a matter of 2 or 3 seconds. I am short about 5'7" and reaching those nails for the top plate is a real PIA. When I was young and about a inch taller and a lot more motivated I could easily get it done. Not so much any more. Now I can easily bring in a 12 footer set it on the hercule and kick it up and lock it in, in a matter of a few seconds then kick my bucket around and nail the top plate. This device cost me about 200 bucks and is worth every penny, I would have used it thirty years ago if it would have been available. It works perfectly with 14'8" sheets just as well. So if you want to save your body the Hercule is the way to go. If you buy one you will not be disappointed. 

I have spent about 20 of the past years as hanger and about ten years as a taper. I run my own bizz and have found a few tools out there that make it possible for me to continue doing some hanging that make my world a whole lot easier and this is the best one I have found so far. Very well made and very easy to use. Now I am waiting for the new usg ultralite panels to be available in my area perhaps I will hang till I am 80. That's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You know what, this tool looks like it would actually be a huge help for a one man show, as well as a crew. The cutter would be heade3d back to cut the next sheet 30 seconds faster or so and that adds up to minutes over the course of a day!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's the link 



and here's another cool looking tool called a lift and lock


----------



## penandscale (Dec 2, 2009)

i see they came up with a high tech design for the 1 x 4 T with a piece of 
corner bead on the T that my dad used to build for hanging 5/8 top sheets
you set it against the wall set sheet on top pushed knee in middle of strait it would spring and push sheet up tight to ceiling. worked great. i like there design if i was still hanging
i would have to buy one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's another cool tool for drywall ceilings (not in english)



here's a demo vid of three different types,china one junk,the ratch one is ok (I own one)their good if the floors are level (house for ex)you use it like a dead man,see more and more guys using them,the winner in this vid looks cool.



makes you want to go back drywalling,less head aches


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that looks like it would be worth getting. Definately looks like a body saving tool.


----------



## Lawrence Boucher (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hercule 42-60 Drywall panel lifter/holder*

The video for the Hercule lifter was dead, but I found a link that worked at the website http://www.hercule42-60.com/index.html
and ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's another cool tool for drywall ceilings (not in english)ceiling support dead man deadman 3. hand - YouTube
> here's a demo vid of three different types,china one junk,the ratch one is ok (I own one)their good if the floors are level (house for ex)you use it like a dead man,see more and more guys using them,the winner in this vid looks cool.QS50 quick support 3.hand montagestütze deckenstütze faulenzer 3+ Bllitzstütze trockenbau - YouTube
> makes you want to go back drywalling,less head aches


 Those QS50's are going $30... Damn you guys... another cheap tool to buy, 10x worth it though :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Talk to PA, I think he has one of those. He got to use it a few weeks ago, said he liked it.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Talk to PA, I think he has one of those. He got to use it a few weeks ago, said he liked it.


I like the lifter for the bottom sheets i think , but i done alot of board on my own i just use a 2/4 to do the same thing .

Falcon ladders made somthing similar to the high board lifter i find they get nocked over when your bringing in your board .


----------

